# Cost of FeLV/FIV



## Triggs (Sep 21, 2008)

I would be interested to know how much others pay for their FeLV/FIV test before going to Stud. Last time my vet charged £100 :frown: which I accepted as the going rate, but I have seen mentioned on this forum that it should cost about £50/£60! Just wondered if it was a regional thing...I live on the Hampshire/Surrey border.

Also my vet charges £56 for Flu and Enteritis!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine charged £35. £100 seems rather excessive! I'm in Fife,Scotland


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine is about £60 and I thought that was pricey as I know others in different areas pay less. Did they do it in house or send it away?


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine is about £60 and I am in the surrey/middlesex border.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am on the Surrey/Hants border, and last time I paid £35, although that may have gone up a bit. I would say £100 is way over the top.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I haven't had a FeLV/FIV test done in quite a while as I don't usually go out to stud, but I think it was around £30 last time - probably about 4 years ago??



spid said:


> Mine charged £35. £100 seems rather excessive! I'm in Fife,Scotland


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya I am in Essex and my old very expensive vet would have charged around £50 (medivet)

My new vets only charged £25! and the results were done in about 30mins


----------



## Triggs (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I need to change vets!  It was done "in house" using a Witness FeLV/FIV kit at Ark Vets (independent I believe).


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would phone around. Its the cost of the test that made me change my vet. At another vet close to me I was charged £75, for an inhouse test, 6 years ago. A friend who lived in London paid £25 at the time. I do think it is disgusting that vets can charge whatever they like with such a huge difference for the same procedure in the same area. The vets I ended up with are only 5 mins down the road from the first vet I went to but the difference was £40.

If you are near Hartney Witney, my vets have a practice there called St Kitts. You could give them a ring and see what their current costs are. The offer a discount on everything for breeders too.


----------



## Triggs (Sep 21, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I would phone around. Its the cost of the test that made me change my vet. At another vet close to me I was charged £75, for an inhouse test, 6 years ago. A friend who lived in London paid £25 at the time. I do think it is disgusting that vets can charge whatever they like with such a huge difference for the same procedure in the same area. The vets I ended up with are only 5 mins down the road from the first vet I went to but the difference was £40.
> 
> If you are near Hartney Witney, my vets have a practice there called St Kitts. You could give them a ring and see what their current costs are. The offer a discount on everything for breeders too.


Thanks for that info, I am near Hartney Wintney so will give your vet a call on Monday.

It's amazing in the difference in prices!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

mine was £45 so think £100 is totally bad


----------



## Triggs (Sep 21, 2008)

Have jbeen to St Kitts in Hartley Wintney this morning...only £37 for the blood test with results in 10mins! Fantastic! Booster and kitten courses are cheaper as well. And to top it all they were really friendly!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am glad it worked out  They have Sat and Sun surgeries too, which is a huge bonus. They are very friendly, plus most of them are willing to listen which is another major plus point.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

£30...£100 is extortionate!


----------

